# Angst nach Online Führerscheintest



## Vampirette (10 September 2008)

Hallo zusammen..

ich habe mir heute eure FAQ gründlich durchgelesen. Nachdem ich meinen Freund halb wahnsinnig gemacht habe mit meiner Story, hatte er mir den Link zu diesem Forum geschickt. Aber auch wenn ich mir die FAQ gut durchgelesen habe, sind meine Zweifel noch nicht ganz verschwunden. Deswegen würde ich meinen "Fall" gern einmal schildern und eure Meinung dazu hören (bitte entschuldigt die extreme Ausführlichkeit, ich neige oft etwas dazu.....:roll

Also.. heute in der Mittagspause habe ich mich mit meiner Arbeitskollegin unterhalten, ob es nicht ganz gut wäre, wenn wir zwei Mädels uns gemeinsam für den Führerschein anmelden würden.. Als wir so darüber sprachen, googelte sie ein wenig herum und kam dann auf eine Seite, wo man nen Online Theorietest machen kann. Sie sagte also zu mir "geh mal auf www.deinfahrschultest.com "

Ich bin also auf die Seite gegangen und ohne groß auf irgendetwas zu achten, habe ich auf "TEST STARTEN" geklickt.

Ein paar Klicks und es war soweit.. Ich habe also den Test gemacht und dann kam am Ende so ein Feld, wo man seine Daten reinschreiben musste, um sein Ergebnis zu bekommen. Ich kannte das schon von ein paar anderen Seiten und dachte mir "Ach, die suchen nur Spam-Opfer", habe also irgendetwas reingeschrieben (falscher Name und Adresse) und dazu eine Emailadresse, auf die ich mir immer dieses Spamzeugs schicken lasse. (Ich muss zugeben, dass ich mir dei AGB nicht durchgelesen habe.. Mache ich sonst so gut wie immer, und habe auch schon oft Sachen einfach weggeklickt, weil da was von Zahlung stand, aber hier auf Arbeit, so im Gespräch habe ich einfach nur "OK" gedrückt...  )

Promt bekam ich dann auch eine Email mit dem äußerst sinnvollen Inhalt:




> Sehr geehrte Pini Occhio,
> 
> Wenn Sie diese Mail lesen können war die angegeben E-Mail-Adresse
> richtig.
> ...


 
Ich habe dann den Bestätigungslink gedrückt und bin dann auf eine Seite gekommen, wo stand, dass mir gleich eine zweite Email mit dem Testergebnis zugeschickt wird.

Da das ganze etwas gedauert hat und in der ersten Email auch irgendwelche Logindaten standen, habe ich gedacht, logge ich mich mal schnell ein, vielleicht kann ich ja online mein Ergebnis sehen.
Aber Pustekuchen. Unter meinen Profildaten ist mir dann aber folgendes aufgefallen:



> Vertrag eingegangen am: 10.09.2008 15:09
> 
> Abrechnungszeitraum endet am: 10.09.2009 15:09


 
Ich dachte mir nur "huh???  was für ein Vertrag..?" Also schnell AGB her...
Und da stand dann auch was von wegen kostenpflichtiger Dienstleistung.. bla bla.. und dazu noch dass die genauen Kosten auf der Startseite des Anbieters angegeben seien.
Ich also auf die Startseite geklickt, und da steht es auch in großen Lettern:

144 EUR *

Dieses Sternchen bezieht sich auf ein 12-monats Abo, wie man noch sehen kann. Da ich aber nur einen 5 Minuten Test gemacht habe und da was von einem eintätigen Abrechnungszeitraum stand, weiß ich nun auch gar nicht, von was für Kosten die Rede ist! 

Also habe ich die AGB weiter durchforstet und nichts weiter gefunden.. da sprang mir der Artikel zum Widerrufsrecht in die Augen.

Also dachte ich mir, mach mal schnell.. ist nur sehr leicht gesagt, wenn man gar nicht genau weiß, von was für einem Vertrag die Rede ist..
Also schrieb ich sehr allgemein:



> Guten Tag!
> 
> Ich habe mich heute auf Ihrer Seite registriert, als ich den Fahrschultest
> machen wollte. Allerdings habe ich erst nach Anmeldung den Vermerk
> ...


 
Zwischenzeitlich trudelte auch das Testergebnis bei mir ein, was ich durch all dieses Theater gar nicht mehr richtig wahrnehmen konnte 

Und während ich noch mit meinem Freund am diskutieren war, ob ich mir überhaupt Gedanken machen muss, oder nicht, kommt auch schon die Antwort:



> Sehr geehrte(r) (hier meine Emailadresse),
> 
> Um Ihren WÃ¼nschen so weit wie mÃ¶glich nachzukommen, werden wir das von Ihnen
> gewÃ¤hlte Abonnement zum nÃ¤chstmÃ¶glichen Termin kÃ¼ndigen, so dass keine
> ...


 
Ihr könnt euch sicherlich vorstellen, wie ich durchgedreht bin, zumal ich immernoch nicht weiß, von welcher Forderungshöhe wir überhaupt sprechen. Eine Rechnung habe ich nicht bekommen (das alles ist ja auch innerhalb maximal 2 Stunden passiert) und sofern sie nicht per Email an mich rausgeht, werde ich sie aufgrund der falschen Daten in dem Profil, sowieso nie kriegen. Ich habe mir dutzende Male diese Seite wieder angeschaut und weiß trotdzem nicht, womit ich jetzt rechnen muss. Eure FAQ konnten mich leider auch nicht beruhigen, weil immer davon die Rede ist, dass versteckt ist, dass die Leistung Geld kostet. Hier steht es groß auf der Startseite, auch wenn ich es selbst nicht gesehen habe, und auch wenn mir nicht ganz klar ist, wofür und in welchem Umfang diese 144 EUR Gebühren nun gültig sind.

Auf den ersten Blick sieht es so aus, als ob die anbeiten, dass man seine (nicht lachen) Fahrprüfung online machen kann. Aber im Testergebnis steht auch nur "Sie HÄTTEN den Test nicht bestanden".. das kann es also auch nicht sein.

Fazit:

Ich soll etwas bezahlen, wovon ich a. nicht weiß wofür genau, b. in welcher Höhe, c. ob es überhaupt schon eine Rechnung gibt und am wichtigsten d. ob die Forderung berechtigt ist.

Ich weiß, es klingt albern und mit meinen 25 Jahren sollte ich es besser wissen.. aber ich habe wirklich Angst, so viel Geld habe ich nämlich nicht (Singlehauhalte sind teuer...  )

Könnte mir jemand eine Info geben, ob ich mich zu Recht verrückt mache? Sollte ich einen Anwalt einschalten? Sollte ich die Rechnung anfordern, damit ich ihr widersprechen kann (wie in den FAQ steht)?

Eure hilflose..
Vampi

Danke :-*


----------



## Marco (10 September 2008)

*AW: Angst nach Online Führerscheintest*

Hi Vamp,

du bist nicht die erste und nicht die letzte siehe. Mache dir einen Tee lies dir in Ruhe das durch und entscheide selber was du tun willst. Ich persönlich würde die ignorieren.

Gruß Marco


----------

